# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Puccinia malvacearum.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno, os presento no una planta sino a la enfermedad de dicha planta,  Puccinia malvacearum y como su nombre indica ataca a las malvas.











Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Curioso


Algo parecido he visto yo, en el reverso de las hojas de encinas chaparros y alcornoques.

----------


## Azuer

Sí señor, la "roya de la malva", bonitas fotos. También las podías haber subido al foro de micología, pues se trata de un hongo perteneciente al Orden _Uredinales_.

Saludos.

----------

